# Storage for change gears



## rythmnbls (Nov 2, 2012)

The change gears that came with my import lathe were packaged in a flimsy plastic bag that had an expected lifetime of about 10 minutes by my estimation. 

Here is a simple storage idea to keep them dry and dust free. The case is one of those bulk DVD-R or CD-R spindle packs sold by many big box retailers.







Hopefully someone will find this useful.

Regards.

Steve.


----------



## wheeltapper (Nov 2, 2012)

Its a tidy way but you always seem to want the one at the bottom.

this is what I did.





I hate to say,but its not my idea, I saw it in Model Engineers Workshop.

Roy


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 2, 2012)

Both great ideas. Well done


----------

